# Lavadora lg WF-T1363TP prende, pero no lava ni centrifuga.



## celtronics2011 (Sep 4, 2018)

video de la falla :




le doy lavar o centrifugar no obedece la orden se queda  ahi con un ruido
que podra ser el problema....


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2018)

El motor gira cuando le das la orden de lavado?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El motor gira cuando le das la orden de lavado?



no maestro


----------



## juan47 (Sep 5, 2018)

No he visto el video, me manda a otro, debe ser por el navegador
Doy por hecho que entra agua, al inicio
Y el nivel de agua es el correcto
Y tambien presupongo que desagüa
Has mirado que llegue tension al motor?
Ronca el motor?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

Constata que llegue tensión al motor, puede estar dañado el capacitor, si no llega tensión al motor revisa el cableado hasta la placa de control, hay unos modelos que tienenen un fusible en el camino.
Si no hubiera fusible o este estuviera bien el problema esta en la placa de control


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Oct 3, 2018)

desde la salid de desague, o drenado de agua sale un tubo de plastico de unos 8 o 10 mm de diametro, ese tubo va a parar a un " presostato " 
si en ese tubo por suciedad no sube agua para crear una presion y cerrar un contacto, el circuito queda abierto, y aunque tengas tension en la tarjeta, - imprescindible que la haya porque tiene que alimentar el reloj - el circuito de corriente que va al motor no cierra, y el motor no arranca,
prueba ese tubo, lo quitas de la parte baja y lo soplas un poco con la boca, si sube presion oiras un clic de que el circuito del presostato ha cerrado, si no oyes nada es que no cierra y el motor no arranca - para probar el presostato tambien puedes quitar ese tubo en el mismo presostato, y con un trocito de tubo que tengas a la mano conectarlo al presostato y soplar fuerte con la boca, asi veras si el presostato trabaja o no, suele pasar que ese tubo se va cerrando de los detergentes y los suavizantes, y en algun caso se ha dado que que alguna prenda muy pequeña se ha colado del tambor al manguito de desague y provoca un cierre que no deja actuar el presostato, cuando pasa esto el desague es muy lento u otras veces al llenar el tambor de agua el presostato no corta la entrada de agua - el presostato lleva doble contacto uno abierto y otro cerrado
saludos


----------



## Kebra (Oct 10, 2018)

Aprovecho para preguntar ya que tengo una máquina similar pero marca Gafa modelo "Aquarius 7500 Inox". Tiene muy floja la correa y cuando centrifuga hace ruido como gato peleando. Mi pregunta es... ¿Cómo tenso la correa? Miré así nomás y no vi nada. Tendré que ensuciarme un poco seguramente, pero si saben, sería un golazo.


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Oct 11, 2018)

Kebra dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntar ya que tengo una máquina similar pero marca Gafa modelo "Aquarius 7500 Inox". Tiene muy floja la correa y cuando centrifuga hace ruido como gato peleando. Mi pregunta es... ¿Cómo tenso la correa? Miré así nomás y no vi nada. Tendré que ensuciarme un poco seguramente, pero si saben, sería un golazo.


hola, la correa se tensa desde el motor, tiene que aflojar las tuercas de sujeccion del motor, debes pones una regla, o una tabla sobre la polea del motor y la polea de la maquina, por encima de la correa, despues tiras de la correa hacia abajo, y no debe quedar más de 8/10 mm entre la correa y la tablilla o regla, tambien debes poner la tablilla por las caras de ambas poleas para que queden perfectamente " alineadas " espero lo entiendas y te salga bien, si dices que al centrifugar hace ruido, más bien está desalineada, que no floja, si fuera floja lo haria igual en el lavado 
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 11, 2018)

Hola


Kebra dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntar ya que tengo una máquina similar pero marca Gafa modelo "Aquarius 7500 Inox". Tiene muy floja la correa y cuando centrifuga hace ruido como gato peleando. Mi pregunta es... ¿Cómo tenso la correa? Miré así nomás y no vi nada. Tendré que ensuciarme un poco seguramente, pero si saben, sería un golazo.



NO es conveniente tensar la correa, porque es el desgaste el que hace que se ponga blanda a los minutos de trabajo lo mejor que podes hacer es cambiarla por una nueva. 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2018)

SSTC dijo:


> NO es conveniente tensar la correa, porque es el desgaste el que hace que se ponga blanda a los minutos de trabajo lo mejor que podes hacer es cambiarla por una nueva.


 
Además ya está gastada quemada estirada


----------



## Kebra (Oct 11, 2018)

La estiré, pero igual quedó floja. No me da mas recorrido la regulación... Tiene 11 años... El ruido es diferente ahora, ya no gira loca la polea pero cuando la freno se hace una "panza" tremenda en la correa.

Así que cambio seguro...


----------

